# دليلك لتعلم المحاكاة بإستخدام برنامج hysys 3.2 خطوة بخطوة



## noir (10 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى و بركاته

*العنوان:* دليلك لتعلم المحاكاة بإستخدام برنامج HYSYS 3.2 خطوة بخطوة 

*
عن الكتاب:*


كتاب يشرح التعامل مع برنامج HYSYS 3.2 والمشهور في مجال المحاكاة في تكرير البترول ومعالجة الغاز الطبيعي والهندسة الكيميائية، وذلك من خلال بعض 

الأمثلة وتطبيقها خطوة بخطوة.


*تأليف:* أحمد مختار 



Download​


----------



## Ahmed Mozamil (16 أكتوبر 2012)

كتاب جدا رائع تسلم ي راقي


----------



## noir (21 أكتوبر 2012)

جيد انه اعجبك، بالتوفيق


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (23 أكتوبر 2012)

_nice booooooooooook_​


----------



## noir (26 أكتوبر 2012)

الحمد لله انه اعجبكم ، موفقين وتحياتي للجميع


----------



## eng_archi (28 أكتوبر 2012)

تسلم


----------



## kadiri (1 نوفمبر 2012)

Thanks brother


----------



## noir (5 نوفمبر 2012)

العفو، الله يوفقكم جميعا


----------



## eng.bila (16 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## noir (27 نوفمبر 2012)

العفو، بالتوفيق


----------



## funsun (30 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## noir (6 ديسمبر 2012)

العفو


----------



## eng_archi (29 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## noir (6 يناير 2013)

شكرا على الرد


----------



## babylinkall (27 يناير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا لك​


----------



## محمد الملحاوي (28 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## زبلوق (3 فبراير 2013)

مشكرا وعاشت ايدك


----------



## noir (16 فبراير 2013)

شكرا لكم ، بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (11 يوليو 2013)

شكرا


----------



## babeup (5 أكتوبر 2013)

مشكور أخي الكريم


----------



## مساعد مهندس جديد (6 أكتوبر 2013)

الرابط لايعمل


----------



## CHEMICAL ENGINE (8 أكتوبر 2013)

رائع ومفيد


----------



## CHEMICAL ENGINE (8 أكتوبر 2013)

اضغط على اللينك وبفتح ان شاء الله


----------



## noir (17 أكتوبر 2013)

"عيدكم مبارك"


----------



## ahmedxwm (22 أكتوبر 2013)

بالفعل الرابط او اللنك لا يعمل للأسف


----------



## عقيل الشرع (25 أكتوبر 2013)

السلام عليكم
اخي العزيز الرابط لا يعمل هل بامكامك اعادة تحميلة.


----------

